# How much do you charge per mile to deliver hay?



## Richardin52 (Aug 14, 2011)

I am always having people ask if I deliver. I have a Dodge 2500 and have been looking at trailers. I do round bales and sell them right now for $50.00 at the barn. I was wonders what to charge per mile?


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

$3/loaded mile. Charge the same for diesel pickup and gooseneck as I do the semi. Semi actually runs cheaper loaded because it carries 2.5 times load on 5.5 mpg as the pickup does on 9 mpg.


----------

